# PowerPivot for the Data Analyst - missing dates in demo.txt



## Scamper78 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm following along the steps in Chapter 2 of the above referenced book. In the add calculated columns using DAX section, the first row of data in demo.txt is missing dates and I'm unable to proceed with the YEAR function as a result. I hope you can help. Many thanks, Scamper78


----------



## Scamper78 (Oct 28, 2016)

Scamper78 said:


> Hi, I'm following along the steps in Chapter 2 of the above referenced book. In the add calculated columns using DAX section, the first row of data in demo.txt is missing dates and I'm unable to proceed with the YEAR function as a result. I hope you can help. Many thanks, Scamper78



Okay folks, I figured it out....I'm from Canada, my regional date settings are DD/MM/YYYY.......not MM/DD/YYYY which is the format of demo.txt ....thankfully Mr.Excel provided an alternate demo.txt file with my DD/MM/YYYY format! Life is beautiful ( as always) and the file imported beautifully!


----------

